

9 Things I'd Do if I KNEW I was Going to Die Today - jaltucher
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2010/12/9-things-id-do-if-i-knew-i-was-going-to-die-today/

======
alexsb92
I honestly don't know what I would do. Although I wish I would be strong
enough to actually do worthwhile things that day, I'm not to sure I'd be
capable of that. Chances are I would just pay more attention to the world. Try
to absorb as much detail that I would otherwise overlook in the speed of a
normal day. And I would also remember and think back of all the great and
happy moments of my life, and play them in my head. And chances are that
closer to the final hour, I would start questioning my non-belief in a deity
and life after death, as the whole nothingness after death would probably
scare the living bejesus out of me.

~~~
bartonfink
I'd probably try to write down as much as I could. I don't so much care about
not existing after death but the thought that keeps me up about five nights a
year is that death is a damned waste.

You spend your whole life developing a mind and accumulating knowledge. You
experience things, learn how to navigate familiar and unfamiliar situations,
and hopefully you achieve some measure of success as you grow. All of this has
immense value to other people because it's already been paid for with the
dearest currency of all - time. And then, poof - one day, it's gone. The
pattern of your mind is gone, and nobody else can learn all those lessons
you've had to learn the hard way.

That's what keeps me up at night, and that's why, if I knew I was going to die
tomorrow, I'd spend every waking moment I had telling strangers things I've
learned so that, hopefully, they wouldn't have to learn those lessons
themselves.

~~~
alexsb92
Exactly, trying to leave a sort of a legacy and if not legacy, just making
sure your life and experiences were not necessarily in vain.

------
krav
I tried this exercise once, asked myself what I'd want to accomplish if I knew
I had a month to live. The answer was, I'd finish the latest draft of the
novel I'd been working on for what seemed like forever.

So, I took out a calendar, kept track of days left. 30...29....

30 days later, I'd finished the novel.

------
kunjaan
> I wouldn’t surf the web. I already know way too much about Kim Kardashian.

I wouldn't surf shitty websites. FTFY.

